# GSG Offers New M&R Kruzer Affordable Start-Up Manual Press



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Kruzer, a new M&R entry-level manual screen printing press offered by GSG, combines rugged construction and innovative design at an affordable price. It’s ideal for start-up shops and for small and mid-size automatic shops in need of a high-quality manual press for sampling and small runs.

This six-color/four-station entry-level press has a lever-adjusted, off-contact system that operates vertically eliminating the need for a separate angle adjustment. Other features include tapered-roller-bearing-supported upper and lower carousels, a precise microregistration system, machined center shaft, and three-point pallet leveling system.

The Kruzer is designed and disassembled to fit through a 31-inch (78 cm) doorway. Side screen holders and solid aluminum, low-profile, rubber-coated pallets are standard. The maximum frame size—23” x 31” (58 x 75 cm) —fits most automatic presses.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

